# Monthly goals!



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thought I'd start a monthly goal topic

May

1. Exercise or do outdoor activity for 15 hours
2. Do 15 hours of drawing
3. Do 8 practice plaster carvings 
4. Do 8 stone carvings
5. Sell a stone carving
6. Study about rocks and minerals for at least 15 hours

I might edit and add to these before May


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

make it to work 95% of the month 
detail car
leave the house 2 days out of the 3 that I am off work 
do something crafty 


slyfox.....i wanna see these carvings!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck!

Ok sometime when I do some more  I only have one that I think is any good so far. You should share a pic of your crafty goal too


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

slyfox, what kind of exercise are you planning on doing? 

My goals for May (as of now):
1. Pass all of my finals, and boost my grade to at least A-'s. 
2. Turn in a great final research paper. 
3. Boost my weekly mileage from 36 to 40 by the end of the month.
4. Solidify my summer plans!
5. Give a great speech to my public speaking class (I need to start practicing!) 
6. Find time to finish my 2 other projects.


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

^ Just to clarify, by weekly mileage, I'm talking about running.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

jamaicamon said:


> slyfox, what kind of exercise are you planning on doing?
> 
> My goals for May (as of now):
> 1. Pass all of my finals, and boost my grade to at least A-'s.
> ...


Good luck. I know speaking classes aren't fun. Hated the ones I had in college(switched majors and they required different speech classes  ).

I mostly plan to walk. Just put the exercise and outdoor activity part not to limit myself. I might also go kayaking and rock collecting. I'm way too out of shape to give running a try yet


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Goals for May

1. Listen or read CBT/books or audio tapes for one hour a day. 
2. Practice guitar for at least one hour a day.
3. Study for my drivers license one hour a day. 
4. Start learning Maya Autodesk Lt 2014 one hour a day.
5. Start learning Blender 3D one hour a day.
6. Draw very basic animations for one hour a day.
7. *Edit* Work on Bethesda tutorials covering the Skyrim Creation Kit. 
8. Go for a long walk at the end of the day. 
9. Start becoming the man my little black cat thinks I am.


I have a lot of free time on my hands.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Thought I'd start a monthly goal topic
> 
> May
> 
> ...


What sort of tools do you use for stone carving?


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

purechaos said:


> make it to work 95% of the month


Good luck! What's your average percentage now? :b


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

jamaicamon said:


> slyfox, what kind of exercise are you planning on doing?
> 
> My goals for May (as of now):
> 1. Pass all of my finals, and boost my grade to at least A-'s.
> ...


Good luck with your research papers,speech and grades. What plans do you have for the summer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> What sort of tools do you use for stone carving?


I mostly work on small stuff. I use a cheap rotary tool($7-10 harbor freight) and a dremel with a flex shaft attachment(to keep the motor away from water). I use diamond points and cutting disks. The cheapest are at harbor freight and woodcraft(if you buy a large set). I also use regular(for softer stone) and diamond hand files. It is important to wear safety glasses and keep the stone wet so you don't overheat the diamond tools and to prevent hazardous dust from getting in the air. I've been either pouring water or doing it in a container with water.

I need better tools to rough out the stone shape, but I don't wanna spend a lot of money unless I start selling some carvings. I've only done about 12 carvings despite collecting thousands of stones  I really need to practice more.

If anyone wants to give it a try soapstone, alabaster, and limestone can be carved with regular files. To avoid dust soapstone and alabaster are probably best done outside or with a respirator because I don't think it is good to be getting them wet a lot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> Goals for May
> 
> 1. Listen or read CBT/books or audio tapes for one hour a day.
> 2. Practice guitar for at least one hour a day.
> ...


Good luck on the driver's license. I tried Blender in the past but gave up on it. I probably should try again for planning out stone carvings, etc. What programs do you use for animation? I've experimented with MS Paint/Movie Maker and making gifs on Gimp before. Lol on 9, hope you can live up to its expectations


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

A51XF said:


> Good luck! What's your average percentage now? :b


 Thanks, and I've been in the 50 percent range since the beginning of December. My job is actually in jeopardy.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Good luck on the driver's license. I tried Blender in the past but gave up on it. I probably should try again for planning out stone carvings, etc. What programs do you use for animation? I've experimented with MS Paint/Movie Maker and making gifs on Gimp before. Lol on 9, hope you can live up to its expectations


I use the same programs you mentioned since they are free. The autodesk program will be about 50$ a month but I'm only using the trial version for now. With Blender I tend to use it for awhile and then completely abandon it. Paper and pencil is probably where I should start.I also need to get a light box and a few books on animation from amazon.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Thanks, and I've been in the 50 percent range since the beginning of December. My job is actually in jeopardy.


Why so low? Is it that lousy of a place to work or what?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

A51XF said:


> Why so low? Is it that lousy of a place to work or what?


 Nah,my depression and anxiety have been really bad lately. And I've been realllllly fatigued lately. Feel like a zombie walking around


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi guys! Sorry for the late response. 

slyfox, speeches are just not fun at all. I freaked out because I forgot my speech, but luckily, my instructor understood and told me to not stress out too much about it. I still have to go again next week, though.... Also, you don't have to go running to be fit! Kayaking sounds like a lot of fun, too.  

This summer, I'm planning on taking some free classes at my university's art studio, practicing my web/graphic design skills, and maybe taking a trip (either to Arizona for a running camp, or London and Paris).


----------



## Randomguy555 (Apr 26, 2014)

A51XF said:


> I use the same programs you mentioned since they are free. The autodesk program will be about 50$ a month but I'm only using the trial version for now. With Blender I tend to use it for awhile and then completely abandon it. Paper and pencil is probably where I should start.I also need to get a light box and a few books on animation from amazon.


Hey A51XF I don't know if you know this, but almost all of the Autodesk software is free for student use.

http://www.autodesk.com/education/free-software

Also as far as learning goes, there are a TON of awesome tutorials on CG-Persia.

http://cgpersia.com/

Hope you realize your dreams!


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Mokusei said:


> Hey A51XF I don't know if you know this, but almost all of the Autodesk software is free for student use.
> 
> http://www.autodesk.com/education/free-software
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info about cgpersia.

I know Autodesk is free for students but I'm only using it at home for now. ;P


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

A51XF said:


> Goals for May
> 
> 1. Listen or read CBT/books or audio tapes for one hour a day.
> 2. Practice guitar for at least one hour a day.
> ...


Alright lets get this started! And no procrastinating today!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Its May.....stay focused


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't been working very hard on mine. Forced myself to do a little walking today. It's getting late so I'll have to check my plaster tomorrow to see if it'll still work in molds. It is outside in a leaky shed. I had it in a dry spot and covered during the winter so hopefully it is good.

I'll try to stay focused, good luck to you too!


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to weed these lofty goals down a bit.



New goal list for the month.


1.Read Social Anxiety book, or listen to audio tapes. This goal I seem to keep up with so I will keep doing it.

2.Learn Blender 3D...I decided not to do the autodesk LT 50$ a month is just too much for me right now. I'm going to sign up for Blender lessons instead which are a lot cheaper. 

3. Study for driver's license and hopefully buy a car soon. I'm so sick of walking everywhere. I really need to accomplish this goal. 

4. Try to do some drawing during the month at least do 3 or 4 drawings. Or work on something like the Skyrim creation kit if I don't feel like drawing. 

5. Walk for a hour a day. I would really like to start hiking but I'm completely out of shape. I really need to keep up with walking as much as I can. 

I think I can handle these five.


----------



## TeenAngst (Jul 14, 2013)

Rocks and minerals?!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TeenAngst said:


> Rocks and minerals?!


Not sure I understand what you are asking. I've been trying to get better at stone carving. I collect most of the stones I carve so it is natural that I'd wanna be able to better identify them. If I sell stone carvings someday it sounds better to list the type of rock it is made from than just saying please buy this pretty rock I carved lol It is a really complex field with thousands of types of minerals and a rock can be just about any combo of minerals. Some minerals and rocks are also worth money without being carved.

If it is because it is not SA related, a lot of people post non SA related goals. Plus my outdoor activity goal is SA related because it gets me outside and because I have anxiety about my weight.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I know May already started but these are my goals for this month:

Exercise everyday, swimming or jogging for 1 hour.
study Japanese every day for 1 hour.
do cbt therapy everyday.
do well on my two college courses that are starting next week.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hadoukensensei said:


> I know May already started but these are my goals for this month:
> 
> Exercise everyday, swimming or jogging for 1 hour.
> study Japanese every day for 1 hour.
> ...


Good luck! Still plenty of May left :yes


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Good luck! Still plenty of May left :yes


Thanks! Good luck on your May goals too!


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I was off to a good start but slacked off this last week a lot. I will start up Monday again. I did put some blinds up today so that's something I guess.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I made it a full week at work this week!  
I only made it out of the house once on my three days off but that is better than zero



Hadoukensensei said:


> I know May already started but these are my goals for this month:
> 
> Exercise everyday, swimming or jogging for 1 hour.
> study Japanese every day for 1 hour.
> ...


 good lluck!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> I was off to a good start but slacked off this last week a lot. I will start up Monday again. I did put some blinds up today so that's something I guess.


Ok good luck  I actually have been procrastinating on replacing some blinds our cat destroyed. I put cheap roller shades where he ruined the other blinds and it seemed to help. We like the windows covered but I should probably let him get a good view more often.



purechaos said:


> I made it a full week at work this week!
> I only made it out of the house once on my three days off but that is better than zero


Good job purechaos!

I've been having a bad start on my goals. I'm probably going to abandon the goal to sell a stone carving, at least for May. I've only been working on small stone carvings so doing one or more a day should easily be doable. The walking is going to be tough because I just don't feel like I wanna go out anymore. Hoping I can still pull off most of my goals.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Ok good luck  I actually have been procrastinating on replacing some blinds our cat destroyed. I put cheap roller shades where he ruined the other blinds and it seemed to help. We like the windows covered but I should probably let him get a good view more often.


I've been procrastinating and worrying because I've been summoned to jury duty this month. I try to focus on things I want to do but can't seem to stop worrying about that day. I tried to get a note from a social worker but that apparently is not good enough for the ******* lawyers office. So I have to get a doctors note in order for them to believe I have this disorder. It's total B.S. they totally ignored my letter stating I have severe anxiety. all I can do now is hope that I'm not selected for the jury.

LOL at your cat he's telling you that he wants a nice view out the window.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've gotten so off track. I'm now just considering May a loss and preparing to make June better. Just don't feel the desire to do anything

June goals so far

Do 4 stone carvings
Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
Draw or carve for at least 30 mins each day
Clean, walk or do other chores for at least 30 mins each day
Eat a serving of vegetables at least once a day
Post a progress report every 5 days so I make sure I'm keeping track

Think I'm going to start this now since May is mostly over.


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Ahahaha- goals? That i'd actually stick to? hahaha(no, but seriously I need to get my behind up and moving or i'll never be well enough to hold my own on anything) 

For now my goals for june are:
1. do well in my hula performance, don't forget to make eye contact and smile(*gulp*)
2. get the hang of work 
3. test for my driver's license
4. detox and get started on a new diet&exercise
5. get back in touch with reality- know latest news, entertainment, etc.
Hopefully I don't back down... :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WanderingMind001 said:


> Ahahaha- goals? That i'd actually stick to? hahaha(no, but seriously I need to get my behind up and moving or i'll never be well enough to hold my own on anything)
> 
> For now my goals for june are:
> 1. do well in my hula performance, don't forget to make eye contact and smile(*gulp*)
> ...


Good luck! I know what it feels like not sticking to goals 



> June goals so far
> 
> Do 4 stone carvings
> Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
> ...


My 5 Day Progress Report
5/22 16 Minutes of cleaning and ate some cherry tomatoes
5/23 About 10 minutes of walking
5/24 About 15 minutes of walking
5/25 About 5 minutes of walking
5/26 16 Minutes of stone carving

So basically I'm way of track. At least June hasn't started yet


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Good luck! I know what it feels like not sticking to goals


lol thanks. I need to remember the external rewards!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

May wasn't perfect, 

2 weeks I was late a few but made it to work nonetheless. Last week I had 100% attendance. Made it out of the house last week all three days. This week was a sham as the holiday makes people more magnified socially, I choose to hideaway from that. Although I didn't hit the nail on the head, May is/was definetly an improvement.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Good luck! I know what it feels like not sticking to goals
> 
> My 5 Day Progress Report
> 5/22 16 Minutes of cleaning and ate some cherry tomatoes
> ...


 I don't sew this as a loss, I see this as progress.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

purechaos said:


> I don't sew this as a loss, I see this as progress.


Thanks, I'm already doing better on the next five days.

Glad you saw progress in May as well  I used to have trouble with attendance as well


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Jury duty is over thankfully we were a group of complete idiots that the lawyers and judge did not want. So I am clear to concentrate on my goals for June.


My goals for June. 


-Study everyday for my drivers license for 30 minutes
-CBT therapy everday for 30 minutes
-Practice Flight Simulation for a hour a day (mainly a hobby)
-Read a book for at least 30 minutes a day
-Start drawing seriously for a hour a day
-Practice guitar seriously for a hour a day
-Walking everyday as long at the temperature is below or at 85 degrees. If not do sets of pushups and situps inside the house.
-Start meditating for at least a hour a day. 
-Set a hour aside to do something random. Maybe write some things down throw them in a pot and pick something at random. 
-Start looking for a new place to live in Santa Fe New Mexico


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> Jury duty is over thankfully we were a group of complete idiots that the lawyers and judge did not want. So I am clear to concentrate on my goals for June.
> 
> My goals for June.
> 
> ...


Congrats on jury duty being over. I'd be terrified of having it.

Wish I could do better at doing a lot of the things on your list. I seem to be horrible at managing my time but feel I should be spending more time working on things than I am. Good luck  Looks like a good list of goals.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Congrats on jury duty being over. I'd be terrified of having it.
> 
> Wish I could do better at doing a lot of the things on your list. I seem to be horrible at managing my time but feel I should be spending more time working on things than I am. Good luck  Looks like a good list of goals.


Thanks.

Time management is a tough one because things come up that you can't always control. Do the best you can and don't punish yourself for the things you didn't get done. Keep at it and don't give up you'll eventually motivate yourself to complete all your goals. Says the guy that totally slacked off last month lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> June goals so far
> 
> Do 4 stone carvings
> Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
> ...


5/27 33 mins drawing 16 mins stone carving 34 mins cleaning
Ate grape tomatoes and broccoli 
5/28 23 min stone carving 39 mins cleaning 18 mins drawing
Ate a green pepper
5/29 1 hr 14 mins cleaning 
Ate a can of green beans
5/30 1 hr 17 mins of doing other chores
Ate some canned corn
5/31 Ate a green pepper

Better than the previous 5 days. So far I did one stone carving. It was a simple looking one that I did just by carving a softer stone with shards from a harder stone. I didn't go too detailed because of its size, the fact I found a harder dark mineral underneath some of the stone, and the primitive tool technique was hurting my hand. I already posted the pic on the art forum but I'll post it here too. It is the small one on the right. The one on the left is one I did before with power tools. I like that one except for the lips. Don't think I left myself enough stone to easily improve them.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

It's June! Hurray!!

*Goals for the month of June:

*- Stick to my diet and exercise plan, and see some results by the end of the month.
- Become a bit more social in person, and practice talking to people I normally wouldn't.
- Read a book. I've told myself my entire life that I have ADD and can't focus on reading things, even a simple paragraph that I would have to memorize would take me multiple read overs to even understand what it was saying because my mind wanders so much. I want to try and conquer this myself, and complete a book for my own enjoyment this month.
- Get outside more, and enjoy the nice weather. I wanna see this pale white skin tan up a little bit. Ha!
- Do some fun things! (don't have anything specific in mind. I will just come back and say if I did something fun )

That's it for me. Let's do this, June is one of my favorite months of the year, so I'm going to try to make it a good one!


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice job on the stone carvings Slyfox.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> Nice job on the stone carvings Slyfox.


Thanks  I really need to start working on carvings more


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

jamaicamon said:


> slyfox, what kind of exercise are you planning on doing?
> 
> My goals for May (as of now):
> 1. Pass all of my finals, and boost my grade to at least A-'s.
> ...


As for my goals for this month, I'm hoping to

1. Learn how to speak and write in Mandarin. 
2. Refine my Cantonese. 
3. Increase my weekly mileage from 39 to 45ish (or higher, if possible). I'm trying to prepare for a half marathon that's coming up in late July. 
4. Learn some new skills on Photoshop and Illustrator. 
5. Study Python.

Looks like it will be a busy summer. Now, I just have to be a little bit more productive....

Also, great carvings, slyfox! And Fonts, what book are you planning on reading? You should choose a really good one.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

jamaicamon said:


> As for my goals for this month, I'm hoping to
> 
> 1. Learn how to speak and write in Mandarin.
> 2. Refine my Cantonese.
> ...


Thanks  I really need to work on more.

Great job on last months goals! Good luck with the marathon and the rest of your goals 



slyfox said:


> June goals so far
> 
> Do 4 stone carvings
> Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
> ...


I was very off for this 5 day report period

6/1 3 min chore
6/3 52 min chores 18 min clean
6/4 6 min chore 25 min clean (Baby corn, tomato)
6/5 Approx 1 hr chores 51 minutes walking (Baby corn)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> June goals so far
> 
> Do 4 stone carvings
> Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
> ...


Another 5 day progress report. Damn, I've been really off. Got off track on my drawing and carving goals the past couple of days by learning about crafts with braiding and embroidery. Is good to expand my art and crafting options but I really need to focus on drawing and carving. Plan to stick to my goals for the next 5 day period. Getting compliments on my carvings has inspired me to start working harder on them 

Most of my time this week was spent taking my girlfriend to the emergency room, doctors, and paying bills. Seems wrong calling it chore time so I wont count it. Did come to over 10 hours in 3 days though(mostly from us waiting). She seems to be ok btw but still is sick. I'd go into more details but she posts on this site and not sure if she wants me sharing.

I'm going to just stop keeping track of chore time. I do have trouble paying bills on time, etc but I think my goals should focus more on improving my life in other areas instead of using chores as an excuse for why I'm not getting things done. I'll continue counting cleaning for now because my house is a major mess and I need to get things cleaned and organized before I end up on a show like Hoarders :eek .

6/7/14 Tomato
6/8/14 tomato
6/9/14 Baby corn
6/10/14 25 min clean


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Another 5 day progress report. Damn, I've been really off. Got off track on my drawing and carving goals the past couple of days by learning about crafts with braiding and embroidery. Is good to expand my art and crafting options but I really need to focus on drawing and carving. Plan to stick to my goals for the next 5 day period. Getting compliments on my carvings has inspired me to start working harder on them
> 
> Most of my time this week was spent taking my girlfriend to the emergency room, doctors, and paying bills. Seems wrong calling it chore time so I wont count it. Did come to over 10 hours in 3 days though(mostly from us waiting). She seems to be ok btw but still is sick. I'd go into more details but she posts on this site and not sure if she wants me sharing.
> 
> ...


First of all I hope your girlfriend is okay. Second of all don't go out like a hoarder lol you're better than that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> First of all I hope your girlfriend is okay. Second of all don't go out like a hoarder lol you're better than that.


Thanks, I'll tell her you wished her well. She is starting to feel better. Okay :b I've always been messy and big on not getting rid of stuff. I also have way too many hobbies that I rarely do. Cleaned up a bunch today. Mostly organizing left. My girlfriend and I both moved too much stuff into this house. Really need to get back to drawing and carving.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> June goals so far
> 
> Do 4 stone carvings
> Post a picture of at least one stone carving online
> ...


6/11 23 mins cleaning, 2 hrs 12 mins crafting
6/12 2 hrs 40 mins cleaning
6/13 4 hrs 9 mins cleaning
6/14 25 min cleaning, Ate a tomato
6/15 1 hr 45 mins wire crafting

Have been really off track and not much in the mood. Doing crafts wasn't in my goals but thought I'd mention it because it was being more productive than my usual activities. Since 6/15 I haven't really done anything


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I've pissed this month away. I think I'll stick to daily goals from now on lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A51XF said:


> I've pissed this month away. I think I'll stick to daily goals from now on lol.


I might have to consider which works best as well. Other than cleaning I haven't worked on much


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another 5 day progress report

6/18/14 Baby corn
6/19 Baby corn 2 Hrs and 28 mins of wire crafting
6/20/14 41 mins drawing. Didn't eat any vegetables but forced myself to eat two apples


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope to try to get motivation to find something I enjoy(which seems like nothing) and do other things instead of working and being at home.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

BodySurfer1988 said:


> Hope to try to get motivation to find something I enjoy(which seems like nothing) and do other things instead of working and being at home.


Best of luck! There are a ton of hobbies out there if you look. I have a hard time getting motivated to do them instead of just spending time online though


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

An ongoing, petty goal that shouldn't require a post but since I keep failing maybe having it in writing will help.

I need to stop communicating beyond myself; less is (more often than not) more. Yes, exchanging words with non-anxiety ridden people is a challenge but mirroring them is NOT the answer. Also, until I find a healthier balance I should be erring on the side of "I'm not funny."


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've quit keeping track of my goals for this month. I'm not sure if I'm going to set new goals for next month aside from continuing the goals I've already set.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

For July

Get caught up on my drawing goal of averaging an hour of drawing a day
To make another piece of art from nature
To successfully smith something out of copper or another metal
To get back into stone carving and make at least one piece
To lessen or quit my drinking of pop
To go on a trip somewhere
Walk at least for 15 hours outside

I might edit this later. Seems like a lot for me to try with my poor success rate as of late


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

I suppose I'll try monthly goals again. Scratched CBT therapy because it's boring. 


--Play games because they help me relax a little bit and motivate me to create when I'm done playing.(1 hour)
-Keep learning the geck and skyrim creation kit. (1 hour daily)
-Read (1hour)
-Study for drivers license test (1 hour) 
-Practice flight simulator (1 hour daily)
-practice guitar (1 to 2 hours daily)


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, I got really lazy this summer, so I haven't really done much. I have been running a lot more, though. 

My goals for this July are

1. Practice becoming a better writer
2. Do well in my half marathon (I'm not setting any big goals this time around since I'm not prepared) 
3. Learn how to cook
4. Make a new friend where I recently started volunteering at. 
5. Enjoy my time in Arizona 
6. Lose 4 pounds.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

October Goals

1. Don't intentionally ingest caffeine 
2. Get the house clean
3. Get the heating ducts worked on
4. Do some pit fired pottery


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

My October goals:

1. Get a haircut
2. Open up a bank account
3. Finish the book I'm currently reading


----------



## OnlyInIttowinit (Oct 4, 2014)

A51XF said:


> Goals for May
> 
> 1. Listen or read CBT/books or audio tapes for one hour a day.
> 2. Practice guitar for at least one hour a day.
> ...


I actually love your list!


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

For October:

1. Read more in my free time
2. Be more punctual
3. Get back into HTML, CSS, and jQuery
4. Plan more for the future in general

For November:

1. Try to go through with NaNoWriMo, just for the sake of widening my set of skills
2. Get out there in the world more often than usual


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> October Goals
> 
> 1. Don't intentionally ingest caffeine - Failed
> 2. Get the house clean - Failed
> ...


November
1. Keep track of calorie and sodium intake
2. Get the house clean
3. Get the heating ducts worked on assuming I can find anyone to do it this close to winter
4. Walk at least 30 mins a day for the next 30 days

So far doing pretty good on the calorie and sodium tracking. Have kept with it for 3 complete days this month. Not perfect, but it is hard changing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

July
1. To try to sell an art of craft item I've made online
2. Average 30 mins of exercise a day

Update

(7/1-7/4) 3 hrs 19 mins
(7/5-7/11) 3 hrs 43 mins
(7/12-7/18 ) 1 hr 45 mins

Average = 29.28 minutes per day


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

*JULY:*

1. volunteer at least twice a week
2. find and apply to an internship for the 2015-2016 school year


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

1. Stay sober.
2. Take my boyfriend to the movies.
3. Lose weight and eat healthier (which I am doing so far, especially when I started on my new ADD medication since it curbs my appetite).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm going to try to consider joining a support group irl again (though, I feel really apprehensive about it. I am worried I am going to run into even more disappointment. I don't know if I can handle that and that is why I said I will "consider" joining one). I really need to meet like-minded people and start making progress in my life.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is really a monthly goal, but it seemed like the most appropriate thread for it. I've begun a weight cut, that started this morning. To lose bodyfat. Lean out. I'll be aggressively focusing on it instead of half-arsed attempts and hoping it would drop slowly. Being much much more strict on my diet. I'll see how it turns out at the end of August.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck everyone on your goals!



slyfox said:


> July
> 1. To try to sell an art of craft item I've made online
> 2. Average 30 mins of exercise a day


Started out really good on the exercise but lost track of it towards the end. Partly because I was filming some nature youtubes where I was outside for a couple hours at a time. Was lots of exercise in itself and didn't feel like doing extra. Maybe I should've counted it. At least it was a challenge for my SA posting videos with my voice in them(I avoided showing myself in them)

Didn't sell anything online


----------

